# Feeling hypo but not



## Carynb (Sep 26, 2009)

Twice this week J has felt hypo at school but when they tested him he was 5.6 and 6.6. They gave him a small snack and he felt ok after that. His levels all week have been pretty good, no real highs or lows.
DSN didn't really know why, she said sometimes if they've been very high they can feel hypo when they come down even though they really that low but as I said J hasn't been high.

Anyone else experienced this??????

Caryn


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 26, 2009)

Carynb said:


> Twice this week J has felt hypo at school but when they tested him he was 5.6 and 6.6. They gave him a small snack and he felt ok after that. His levels all week have been pretty good, no real highs or lows.
> DSN didn't really know why, she said sometimes if they've been very high they can feel hypo when they come down even though they really that low but as I said J hasn't been high.
> 
> Anyone else experienced this??????
> ...



Yes Caryn !! all the time at first !! , My body had got so used to high levels that anything below 7/6 and I would be shaking and hypo .As my levels lowered my body adapted and now I usually feel hypo at a lower level , usually below 4 . Sometimes if your levels are dropping quite quickly you will feel hypo at a higher level , it's your bodys warning signs kicking it . I've felt a hypo coming on >> a fast drop and tested and been 7's but kept dropping to a much lower level . Maybe he was dropping faster than usual so felt the hypo earlier ??


----------



## Carynb (Sep 26, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes Caryn !! all the time at first !! , My body had got so used to high levels that anything below 7/6 and I would be shaking and hypo .As my levels lowered my body adapted and now I usually feel hypo at a lower level , usually below 4 . Sometimes if your levels are dropping quite quickly you will feel hypo at a higher level , it's your bodys warning signs kicking it . I've felt a hypo coming on >> a fast drop and tested and been 7's but kept dropping to a much lower level . Maybe he was dropping faster than usual so felt the hypo earlier ??


That makes total sense, thanks insulinaddict! I think maybe he was dropping quite quickly, I'll try and work out if it's to do with what he had for lunch those particular days.
Thanks for your reply!
C


----------



## vince13 (Sep 26, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes Caryn !! all the time at first !! , My body had got so used to high levels that anything below 7/6 and I would be shaking and hypo .As my levels lowered my body adapted and now I usually feel hypo at a lower level , usually below 4 . QUOTE]
> 
> This was exactly how I was at first but now I only feel hypo under 3.5-4 so I think Insulin Addict's summing up is completely right - I wouldn't worry too much about it but react like you did, with a snack to make J feel less wobbly again, and just keep a mental note of this is how it can be for a while.  As levels come down a bit more it should all make a bit more sense (that's the theory anyway!).


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 26, 2009)

Carynb said:


> That makes total sense, thanks insulinaddict! I think maybe he was dropping quite quickly, I'll try and work out if it's to do with what he had for lunch those particular days.
> Thanks for your reply!
> C



You are welcome Caryn , anytime  anything you are unsure of just ask and someone will be able to help or advise you. 


vince13 said:


> insulinaddict09 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes Caryn !! all the time at first !! , My body had got so used to high levels that anything below 7/6 and I would be shaking and hypo .As my levels lowered my body adapted and now I usually feel hypo at a lower level , usually below 4 . QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## vince13 (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi Vince13 , I think most of us who have run higher levels for a while felt hypos like that at first until we adapted to the changes . I hope you are well [/QUOTE]

Feeling OK now, thank you - but have had a weird week, running high for no sensible reason which always worries me - but it seems to have levelled back out again. 

Perhaps it's just Autumn/Winter coming on affecting me in some way ?  I suppose I could always blame the Government, they seem to get the blame for most things these days !


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 26, 2009)

vince13 said:


> Hi Vince13 , I think most of us who have run higher levels for a while felt hypos like that at first until we adapted to the changes . I hope you are well



Feeling OK now, thank you - but have had a weird week, running high for no sensible reason which always worries me - but it seems to have levelled back out again. 

Perhaps it's just Autumn/Winter coming on affecting me in some way ?  I suppose I could always blame the Government, they seem to get the blame for most things these days ![/QUOTE]

Ive been exactly the same  random highs for no real reason , god its bl**dy annoying when those high ones come up and you've been being good !
Maybe the weather then , although I have a bit of a cold and sore throat so maybe thats my problem 
I'm glad you are feeling more like you're usual self  , we all need the odd rant or two every now and again !!


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 26, 2009)

Carynb said:


> Twice this week J has felt hypo at school but when they tested him he was 5.6 and 6.6. They gave him a small snack and he felt ok after that. His levels all week have been pretty good, no real highs or lows.
> DSN didn't really know why, she said sometimes if they've been very high they can feel hypo when they come down even though they really that low but as I said J hasn't been high.
> 
> Anyone else experienced this??????
> ...



Hi Caryn

Jessica is always saying she feels hypo.   She means a bit dizzy.   She rarely is when she says it but you have to test.   I told her today after she felt it, I tested and she was 6.0 ish, that she needs to sort out the different feelings.  She got quite cross with me and said they all feel the same.   I told her it would mean a lot less testing but she said there was nothing she could do.     Sometimes she actually is hypo and other times she is very high and you can  understand feeling dodgy at those times but generally she is at ok levels and not caused from a big drop.   No idea what to do about this though.


----------



## Copepod (Sep 27, 2009)

I always trust my meter, although if it gives a higher reading than I expect / feel, then I may wash my hands and try again - jam / sugar residue etc can make meter read higher than the blood glucose level actually is.


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 27, 2009)

Copepod said:


> I always trust my meter, although if it gives a higher reading than I expect / feel, then I may wash my hands and try again - jam / sugar residue etc can make meter read higher than the blood glucose level actually is.



I totally agree with you.  Jessica had once been eating grapes years ago and I forgot to wipe her finger and she was in the 20's which I though bizarre at that time.  She washed her hands and was in the low teens !!

I always out of habit now, even if she has washed her hands wipe the first drop of blood away and use the second.   I always do that without fail.


----------

